# Mosquitoes-The Tiny Bug That Bugs A Lot!



## forcedreno2012 (Nov 9, 2012)

Down here in Mississippi they are either small enough to get through screens or large enough to open the dam door and let themselves in. To combat them its chemical warfare....of the napalm kind lol.


Thanks for the article, actually learned a few things.

Robyn


----------



## noquacks (Jun 5, 2010)

forcedreno2012 said:


> Down here in Mississippi they are either small enough to get through screens or large enough to open the dam door and let themselves in. To combat them its chemical warfare....of the napalm kind lol.
> 
> 
> Thanks for the article, actually learned a few things.
> ...


Funny thing- they WILL survive napalm- guaranteed.


----------



## Arky217 (Aug 18, 2010)

Used to live in interior Alaska many years ago.
Mosquitoes so big and bad that only one solution would work.
You needed an auger drill and a hammer.

You drilled holes in your cabin walls and when the buggers
poked their snouts in, you peened them over with the hammer.
After a while, they starved to death. :icon_cheesygrin:

Arky


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

Isn't the mosquito the Alaskan state bird ? 

There are some interesting photos here.
http://www.alaskadispatch.com/article/20130728/north-slope-mosquito-swarms-worst-worst


----------

